# Tim Stockdale: "I've booked that week off anyway, so might as well go."



## philamena (2 July 2012)

Tim Stockdale on BBC Radio Northampton this morning. Says he will be going to watch at Greenwich and is 'getting around' the disappointment now...

http://audioboo.fm/boos/869705-tim-stockdale-on-missing-the-olympics


----------



## Odd Socks (3 July 2012)

Did he seriously expect to get picked after he's had the vast majority off due to a massive injury?!!

I love Tim but come on...


----------

